

A Wooden White Panel, Thousands of Small Nails, and a Single Black Sewing Thread - huhtenberg
http://www.kumiyamashita.com/constellation/

======
huhtenberg
Larger images -

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/1-C...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/1-CONSTELLATIONMANA_KUMI-YAMASHITA.jpg)

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/2-C...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/2-CONSTELLATION-MANA_KUMI-YAMASHITA.jpg)

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/3-C...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/3-CONSTELLATIONCY-_KUMI-YAMASHITA.jpg)

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/4-C...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/4-CONSTELLATION-CY_KUMI-YAMASHITA.jpg)

This is your good old dithering, but analog... and with straight lines... and
heck of a lot of patience.

~~~
MaysonL
Reminds me somewhat of bobbin lace - which is an abstract version of this,
with the nails removed after the thread is distributed, and made with multiple
threads rather than a single one. (And the thread is usually white, rather
than black).

------
kghose
I couldn't see it on his site - does he do this intuitively, or does he have
an algorithm to show him how to wind the thread? What is his method?

